
Google Censorship Initiative Thwarted by ‘Gee No Evil’ Add-On - zoowar
http://torrentfreak.com/google-censorship-gee-no-evil-add-on-110613/
======
yanw
I don't think 'censorship' is the right term here, the sites are still indexed
and displayed. Google is just doing the minimum possible to appease the record
labels (and the politicians they sponsor) and get a content deal.

Initiatives like these browser extensions show how ridiculously futile these
efforts by the content industry are.

